# Anybody else trying the 5:2 diet



## Klocky (Feb 6, 2013)

hello all, 

I started this diet 2 weeks ago and so far so good, however, on my "fasting" days I get a very upset stomach within about 15 minutes of eating my evening meal, so if anybody else is trying this diet I'd be very interested to know if anyone else is suffering similar problems.


----------



## megga (Feb 18, 2013)

I have been told that its not advisable for type 1's to go down this route, something to do with the 2 days fasting and liver kicking out glucose. Not sure about type 2's but keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2013)

*Intermittent Fasting for Weight Loss, a Bad Idea*

A new diet has become all the rage in Britain and is now making landfall on our shores as well. It’s called the “Fast Diet” and millions of weight loss candidates already swear by it.

Like all commercial diet programs, this one promises quick results without much effort and little changes in established eating habits. Followers can eat anything they want for five days but then have to undergo a fasting period of 48 hours where they cannot consume more than 500 to 600 calories per day.

The authors, Dr. Michael Mosley, a medical journalist, and Mini Spencer, a food and fashion writer, claim they both have experienced amazing weight loss successes themselves while experimenting with various forms of intermittent fasting. They also believe their approach can promote overall health and even longevity.

http://blog.seattlepi.com/timigusta...ermittent-fasting-for-weight-loss-a-bad-idea/

(news article, but placed here as relevant)


----------



## yorksman (Mar 10, 2013)

5:2 fasting is a less harsh development of Alternate Day Fasting which is in turn a relaxation of a severe fasting diet called Calorie Restriction, about 600 cals per day. The primary objective of CR is not weight loss but to increase longevity by slowing the ageing process and reducing the possibility of developing various cancers.

The evidence for Calorie Restriction is better than for Alternate Day Fasting.

Alternate-day fasting and chronic disease prevention: a review of human and animal trials

Evidence for increased longevity with the 5:2 diet is even less clear. However interest in weight loss was sparked when it was discovered that on non fasting days, people only ate 125% of their normal intake. It had been assumed that they may eat much more after a fast day. Overall, they eat less in a week on this diet.

Take for example someone who eats 2400 cals per day, ie 16,800 cals per week. On the 5:2 diet they should eat 1200 cals for the two 'fasting days', ie 600 per day and 2 days at 3000 cals per day, ie 6000 cals and 3 normal days at 2400 cals, ie 7200. The total intake is therefore 14,400 cals, a net saving of 2400 in one week. Hence, if weight is stable at 2400 cals per day, on the 5:2 diet you are likley to lose weight slowly, about as much as someone who dropped down to 2000 cals per day on a normal diet, 1/2 lb to 1 lb per week.

People I know who have tried this appear to lose weight at this rate so as a long term thing, it is OK for a healthy person. It's not the quick diet for someone who wants to look good on the beach in a couple of months time though. It is just a trade between speed of weight loss and severity of the diet. Many people find a traditional 1200 cals per day type diet too severe or impossible if they have to utilise ready meals or eat lunches at work, usually via the sandwich shop. The soup, sandwich and bun already takes up a sizeable proportion of that 1200 cals.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 21, 2013)

Have been trying this diet for 2 weeks with no problems, except that I have trouble gauging how to adjust my basal injections.I have monday and thursday as restricted intake (approx 600cals) this I do by having no breakfast and about 300 cals for lunch and for dinner.  Levemir in the morning and again a 5pm as well as Victoza at 5pm.  By the time I get to 5pm I am below 5mmol so I have been reluctant to inject, leaving it to 7pm just before dinner.  I don't think the Levemir acts that quickly but I think the Victoza has an effect very quickly.  I'm at 4.6 now so shall go and make dinner (cauli cheese).


----------

